# Goodbye Gander Mountain



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

DecoySlayer said:


> Glad I don't work there any longer.


When did you work there?


----------



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

I worked there about 20 years ago, still using some of the gear I got on emp discount.. it's time for some new gear lol


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Stopped at the store in Springfield, IL yesterday. 15% off on all firearms, but that only seemed to put the prices back where they should have been to begin with. Ammo was 15-20% off, still not enough to be tempting.

Decoys were 40% off, but all they had left were a few lucky ducks and about 10 boxes of Storm Front teal decoys. I will say the store in GR on 29th street had a ton of decoys about a month ago when I was in there. Haven't been back since they announced the liquidation. 

Will check them out again in a couple weeks when I am traveling back to Michigan.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

birdistheword said:


> When did you work there?


I worked at the Gander in Taylor, for about 18 months, after I got laid off from Cabela's. 2004-5 time frame. I quit to start my trucking business. 

It was a tough place to work. Items out of stock, not enough "local" use items, etc.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I would have thought Lansing would stay open at there isn't much else plus the building is brand new.


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

Just left the Lansing store with a few items. Most stuff is only 10-15% off. Sign outside said up to 40 but that's only on a few things. Guys were grumbling about 5% on firearms. Store closing end of August and opening up October 1 as Camping World.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got back from the Coldwater store. 40% off stocking caps. Guns 5% off, a lot of stuff 10% off, some hunting clothes 20 and 30% off. Did not see any deals on ammo and didn't see any 9mm ammo on the self And as stated above they are due to close in August. The employees at Coldwater said they would then do a remodel and open under Gander Outdoors. Saw a lot of people walking out with nothing and a lot saying " Not a very Good Sale".


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I stopped in the flint store for a few minutes to check out their fishing rods and look for some specific lures I wanted. Lures were 15% off. Fishing poles 10% off. Guns 5% off. Clothing was 20% off for the most part with some outerwear at 30%. Not hunting coats but everyday use stuff was 30%. Pricing on that was decent but picked through already.

Fishing poles and lures were very well stocked still. Looked like they hadn't sold much. Some of the plastic baits and normal things that people would be buying this time of the year were sparse.


----------



## sswhitelightning1 (Aug 31, 2016)

I knew they had issues couple years ago


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

sswhitelightning1 said:


> I knew they had issues couple years ago


That's funny..


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I stopped by the Saginaw store yesterday to avoid an orange barrel hatch. Nothing exciting there either.

We need a pure Michigan commercial about summer construction!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

This was sent to me earlier today lol


----------

